

People I know seem to really like it, I thought I would share it here. PyCon TV - jamespacileo
http://www.pycon.tv/

======
jamespacileo
Came up with the idea on Sunday night after going through pycon.blip.tv.

It's a bit basic for now, would appreciate your feedback :)

